# french longcase by Leon Natalene identification



## Elaine (Nov 2, 2019)

I have got a longcase clock with the dial marked Leon Natalene a Pons. Apart from it being built in Pons in France I cannot find anything other info about the clockmaker. Can anyone help?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi Elaine,

Pics would help...

Also, having Leon Natalene on the dial does not necessarily mean that is the maker.

That may just be a private label for the shop that sold the clock.

Many sellers used to get their name put on the dial for clocks they were selling.

The true maker may have his mark on the movement.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I am with Roddy on this one. Leon Natalene may well have been the retailer of the clock, or perhaps the assembler - putting it together from a bought-in movement and (perhaps locally made) case. I can find no references online to Leon Natalene, and as for the place name, "Pons," this is a French commune with a population that has remained amazingly stable from the late 18th century right up to recent times, never quite managing to reach 5,000. It's a pity that your clock doesn't bear the word, Pons, as the maker since we do have information online about the French clockmaker Honoré Pons. As Roddy has suggested above, some decent pictures would be a help, even if just to provide an approximate date for the clock.


----------



## Elaine (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes I can send you some pics as a rough date would be helpful. However, my photos are .JPG on my laptop, How do I "insert image from URL"/


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Elaine, if you click "Insert other media" then choose the "Insert image from URL," you merely have cut and paste the jpg address into the box and then click "Insert into post" to get the image into your post.


----------



## Elaine (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes I can send you some pics as a rough date would be helpful. However, my photos are .JPG on my laptop, How do I "insert image from URL"

Oh dear, I'm not too good at this 

Do I have to upload my picture to the internet first?

I tried the following as 'clock' is the folder that my pix are in

C:\Users\Elaine Sharp\Desktop\clock

Then I tried:

C:\Users\Elaine Sharp\Desktop\clock\clock 1.jpeg

Both times when I pressed the 'insert into post' these texts were coloured red (as if an error) and didn't go any further

Totally not good at this sort of thing.

Sorry

Help!


----------

